# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Κινητά τηλέφωνα Made in China

## waverunner

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σχετικά με κάποια κινέζικα "υπερκινητά" τηλέφωνα που κυκλοφορούν,  πολύ φθηνά και μερικές φορές πιστά αντίγραφα ακριβών κινητών.
Πχ σαν αυτό, η καποιο παρόμοιο http://www.focalprice.com/detail.aspx?pid=8010

Ποιά οι γνώμη σας? Είναι αξιόπιστα, προσφέρουν τα όσα λένε?? Είναι πιο επικίνδυνα από άποψη ακτινοβολίας σε σχέση με κάποια γνωστής μάρκας?
Λειτουργούν στην Ελλάδα ? Εχουν κάποιου ειδους κλείδωμα?
Έχει κάποιος από σας παρόμοιο?

ΥΓ.( η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα είναι αξιόπιστη, παράγγειλα αρκετές φορές άλλα πραγματα από αυτην, και τα πάντα είναι με δωρέαν μεταφορικά)

Ευχαριστώ..Κάθε άποψη δεκτή.

----------


## antonis

και αυτο που εχεις φιλε μου κινεζικο ειναι!

----------


## jakektm

σωστος ο Αντώνης!!!

τα 'κινεζικα' μειονεκτουν σε θεματα καμερας / bluetooth / wifi.

κατα τα αλλα , οπως γραφει και η σελιδα τις μπαντες λειτουργιας, δουλευει κανονικα στην Ελλαδα.

επισης αποσο ξερω, κλειδωμενο ειναι ενα κινητο συνηθως  οταν προερχεται απο κάποια εταιρια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια κακα τα ψεματα... ακομα και τα πλαστικα τους ειναι σαν πανιγιριοτικα... δεν ξερω απο αντοχες και κτλ πως πανε αλλα εχω δει ενα (ημουν για καφε και ενας τυπος ηθελε να το πουλησει (στην αρχη το ειχα για κλεμενο)) ειχε και τηλεωραση ραδιο touch-screen αλλα ηταν μονο αγγλικα ή κινεζικα η γλωσσα και δεν επερνε μηνυματα με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες ηταν slide up και οταν το ανοιγες "επεζε" λες και σπαγε επισης βρομουσε φτινια αφου να φανταστεις ακομα και τα πλαστικα ειχαν εκεινη την απαισια μυρωδια πλαστικουρας...βεβαια ολα αυτα αποψη μου... οι γκομενες στα γυρω τραπεζια ειχα παθει την πλακα τους που βλεπαμε mega αλλα ξερεις γυναικες και ποιοτιτα κατι λαθος υπαρχει εκει μεσα...

----------


## leosedf

χαχαχαχα.
Χώρια που είναι μιας χρήσης, αν χαλάσει το πετάς.
Για παιχνίδι καλό είναι έχει διάφορα μπλιμπλίκια πάνω αλλα καμία σχέση με ενα HTC.

----------


## chip

Εγώ βαρέθηκα τα κινέζικα και τα αποφεύγω όπως μπορώ... 
Βαρέθηκα να φεύγουν όλα τα χρήματα προς στους κινέζους... αυτοί μόνο παίρνουν δεν μας δίνουν τίποτα...
Και προτιμώ κάτι επώνυμο που φτιάχτηκε στην Κίνα από κάτι που είναι καθαρά κινέζικο.
Προχτές αγόρασα ένα φωτάκι για τη νύχτα και είχε 3 ευρώ. Αλλά ήταν ελληνικό (από εταιρεία που βγάζει και πλυντήρια) η ποιότητα ήταν εξαιρετική και δείχνει οτι θα ζήσει καμιά 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον... σε αντίθεση με κάτι κινέζικα που είχα πάρει στο παρελθόν είχαν 1,5 ευρώ και ήταν για τα σκουπίδια!!! και τα χρήματα μου θα πάνε σε ένα Έλληνα εργαζόμενο που το καλοκαίρι πιθανόν έρθει στο νησι για διακοπές και φέρει πίσω τα χρήματα.... 
Πότε θα καταλάβουν οτι δεν έχουν νόημα τα φθηνά προιόντα όταν ο κόσμος δεν έχει χρήματα όχι για να τα αγοράσει αλλά ούτε για να φάει σε λίγο καιρό. Πότε θα καταλάβουν οτι η Ευρώπη πρέπει να προστατέυσει την οικονομία της... (και αντίστοιχα και η Αμερική τη δική της,,, και η ινδία τη δική της.. κλπ...)

----------


## lynx

κατα ποσο θα μπορουσατε να εμπιστευτητε την μπαταρια μιας πιθανοτατα no name συσκευης οταν ακομα και με τις επωνυμες μπορει να υπαρχουν αμφιβολιες?!  :Rolleyes:  

http://www.techteam.gr/index.php?act=view&id=136963

οπως καταλαβαινετε με τα κινητα δεν ειναι μονο η οποια ακτινοβολια ή το ποσο θα αντεξει στο χρονο σαν προιον... το κινητο ειναι μια συσκευη που κουβαλαμε πανω μας...  :Unsure:

----------


## gsmaster

Ωραίο το focalprice, έχει ωραία πράγματα.....  http://www.focalprice.com/Bear_3D_Op...096Y_4452.html


Ε δεν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ, αφού είδα όλα τα usb φλασάκια σε οποιοδήποτε σχήμα, εντάξει λέω τι αλλο θα δώ.... έλεος.....

----------


## Nemmesis

χαχαχ... focalprice ο βασιλιας των κινεζων

----------


## waverunner

Το σκεφτηκα λίγο καλύτερα, και διαβάζωντας και τις απόψεις σας μάλλον δεν αξίζει να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο κινητό..

Πάντως γενικά παραδέχομαι τους κινέζους, αφού μπορούν και αναπτύσσονται συνεχώς, αν και οι πιο πολλες ιδέες είναι αντιγραμμένες, ασχετο, δες ότι προσφέρουν πολλά, σε τιμές σχεδόν τζάμπα..
Πάντως ότι κινέζικο gadgetάκι πήρα μέχρι τώρα, δούλευει..( που και να χαλάσει μετά από λίγες μέρες που θα το χαρείς λες σιγά, 5 ευρώ ήταν)

----------


## billtech

παιδια ειναι και αυτη η σελιδα.
εχω παρει ενα κινητο για μενα και μαζι καποιοι φιλοι μου.
ολα βγηκαν καλα ως τωρα
www.chinavasion.com

----------


## leosedf

Η εισβολή των κινέζων?

----------


## lynx

παιδια αν καποιος την ψαχνει με αυτα τα κινητα... αν ενημερωσει αν τους εχει ρωτησει ή αν ξερει καποιο απο αυτα που μπορει να ειναι συμβατα με μπαταριες απο γνωστα επωνυμα μοντελα...

δεν ειναι μονο το θεμα να μην γινει κανενα σαν το laptop της Apple που εκανα ποστ στην προιγουμενη σελιδα... επισεις προβλημα θα ηταν και αν η μπαταρια τα φτισει γρηγορα και μετα αντε τρεχα στους κινεζους για αντικατασταση!

----------


## billtech

σου δινουν 2 μπαταριες μαζι με τη συσκευει.

----------


## lynx

> σου δινουν 2 μπαταριες μαζι με τη συσκευει.



τι μπαταριες περνουν αυτα? ειναι κανενα συμβατο με επωνυμα κινητα?  :Confused1:

----------


## PCMan

Στο ebay υπάρχουν ολόκληρα βουνά απο τέτοια και από μπαταρίες και απ'ότι θέλετε.. 
Η μπαταρία δεν κάνει ούτε όσο ένας καφές ακόμα και για επώνυμο κινητό.

----------


## lynx

> Η μπαταρία δεν κάνει ούτε όσο ένας καφές ακόμα και για επώνυμο κινητό.



PCMan σε ποιες μπαταριες αναφερεσαι γνησιες ή μαιμου? αν λες για γνησιες πως το ξερεις οτι οντως ειναι γνησιες?!  :Unsure:

----------


## PCMan

Όλες όσες έχω πάρει για νοκια(bl-5c, bl-6c,bl-5f, bl-6f και κάποιες άλλες) έχουν έναν κωδικό γνησιότητας πίσω τους. Γενικά, όλες της νόκια έχουν έναν κωδικό(για άλλες δεν ξέρω) που τον βάζεις κάπου σε μία σελίδα της νόκια και σου λέει ότι είναι οκ. Επίσης έχουν και ένα ολόγραμμα πάνω του που σου δείχνει πάλι αν είναι γνήσια η μπαταρία. 
Μέχρι στιγμής σε ότι έχω πάρει, έχω περάσει και στα 2 τεστ και δεν έχω πρόβλημα εδώ και 1+χρόνο με ebayίστικες μπαταρίες(ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.) 

Θα μου πεις "ο γνήσιος αυτός κωδικός μπορεί να έχει γραφτεί σε χιλιάδες μπαταρίες χωρίς να πάρει χαμπάρι κανείς" ή "δεν είναι δύσκολο να αντιγραφεί ένα ολόγραμμα" αλλά την απάντηση δεν την ξέρω(αν και νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι).

Σκεφτείτε όμως και το άλλο. Έχετε δει κινέζικη μπαταρία να κάνει μπουμ? Δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά ούτε το έχω δει(youtube). Να μου πεις για κανά λαπιτόπ, εντάξει, και επώνυμα κιόλας(apple, dell), όχι τίποτα τις πλάκας.

----------

